# Looking for new ride - could use your input



## c2m (Sep 1, 2006)

Afternoon folks

I have been riding for many years. I used to race a lot, now I just enjoy getting out on the road and maybe a small race here or there.

I currently ride a cannondale r1000 w/ ultegra. Its a nice bike, but after 6 years I am tired of feeling every pebble on the road.

I am looking for a full carbon bike with ultegra or better parts (campy, sram is ok as well, although I have no experience with either).

I have narrowed my search down to Specialize and Orbea. Either the new 2007 tarmac pro (frame changed to tarmac sl with better carbon than today's tarmacs) or Orbea Opal (maybe onix to save a few $).

As for a riding style, I do enjoy hammering up the hills, jumping out for sprints, etc.. My weight is usually around 200# so I am not sure an Orca (or even Onix would be good). Although I did speak with Orbea and they said as long as the rider is under 250 they would be ok on any of their carbon frames. I expect Specialized would say something similar as well.

I find myself impressed with Specialized. Their FACT document, with comparison of their frames to others including the opal and orca is compelling, granted how much is legit vs. tests tailored to benefit specialized bikes vs. other mfgs. Not too mention when things are close, how much can a rider really tell on the road vs. the lab tests.

On the other hand, Orbea has that cool, "whats that" factor. Plus I can not seem to find anyone who will say anything bad about their Orbea bike. Not too mention, with the 2007 tarmac pro, I might have to wait until December, and I am still working on being a patient person.

What are your thoughts, what factors should be considered ?

I am getting fitted this weekend, so that might rule out one, but I dont expect that to be the case.

I also plan on testing some orbeas this weekend, as for the Tarmac local shop does not even have a 2006 tarmac (which would not even compare I think to the new 2007 model with new frame and carbon).

I would prefer stiffness over comfort, but not road jarring stiffness (like my current ride). 
I do want all carbon fiber, not interested in alum. with carbon.

Thanks for any advice or info you offer in advance.

Happy Rolling
Chris:thumbsup:


----------



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just took delivery of my 2007 Opal and Love it! Stiff but can be made a little with a carbor stem and bars. I also applied a nice set of Mavic Ksryum ES wheels Dura Ace whole way around.

It is great climbing machine and sprinter out of the saddle. Above a three hour ride put a larger pad in your shorts.......my feedback only.........I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

You can get a great deal on the 06 Opal right now. I have one and absoluty love it. I only do 1 3 hour ride a week and the stiffness so far has not bothered me at all, it has made my climbing more enjoyable and the descending has been a blast on this stiff-go-to-where-you-point-it racing machine. My longest ride so far has been 75 miles, about 4 and a half hours. I did not really feel any unusual discomfort beside the pain in my legs... I have been very pleased with this purchase so far and would highly reccomend this bike to any one.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

*Get the ORBEA!!!*

I too, stepped up from a Cannondale R1000 with Ultegra. I shopped and talked and read everything I could find, and ultimately purchased the '06 Opal with Sram Force and Mavic Ksyrium SL3's. Could not be more pleased. These bikes are awesome: superb climbers, descenders, rolleurs, you name it! I have no negative comments whatsoever. I also believe they are one of the best deals going. From my research, I feel I saved at least $800 over anything comparable out there. I paid $3999 for mine at Universal Cycles, Studio City, CA. I looked at Trek, C'Dale, Scott, Pinarello, Ibis, Specialized, Felt, Look, IF, Calfee, Giant, etc. and never saw any bike that could compete with the Orbea for the full package - components, wheels, frame, and looks!


----------



## c2m (Sep 1, 2006)

*Update*

Morning

So I paid a visit to the local Orbea dealer yesterday. 

My impressions of the shop were very good, most of our other shops focus on volume this one seemed to focus on quality of service and goods offered. They were very attentive to me and other customers that came through the door. I also noted several folks bringing in big time $$ bikes (like C50) for tune ups, etc.

I rode a few different bikes, onix, opal, carbon soloist, and Kestrel. They were all nice bikes.

The two biggest take aways for me from testing.

1) I expected the onix to feel a little flexy. I guess I am not as strong or as fast as the old days because the onix seemed fine. I could tell a difference between the opal and onix, but the onix still seemed fine. I had to really crank down on it to get any feeling of flex, and some of that could have been from the cheaper wheels on it.

2) The opal I rode was set up with SRAM Force. I think while I was riding it I was more focused on the SRAM than the bike. I did not spend a lot of time on it, but I was impressed with the shifting and comfort of the shifters. I had anticipated some issues with it, just because it was different and I would not be use to it. I had no issues, the shifts were crisp. Overall I was impressed with it enough, that if I end up with Orbea it will be built with SRAM instead of shimano. Heck if I am going to buy something like Orbea, why not continue that trend of being different with the parts as well.


The question I think I will need to answer is,

Do I want Onix with really nice parts and wheels (assuming 06 model is available)?

or

Would I be better off with an Opal and maybe something like SRAM Rival parts that I could always upgrade later ?

First reaction is spend the money on the frame not that the parts. Although if the Onix was fine, which I felt it was, why not take it with real nice parts and wheels.

I will post more later on.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

rollinrob said:


> You can get a great deal on the 06 Opal right now..


 what do you think is best price, right now, for an '06 opal frame/fork? I called around yesterday, and results varied, to say the least.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

I still believe you can do a little better on the price for an Opal w/ Sram Force. Not sure what part of the country you're from, but I found better deals than $4400 in Los Angeles. I.Martin Imports (part of the "Helen's" chain) offered the '07 Opal/Force for $4199. I took this price to my LBS, Universal Cycles, and they agreed to match it. But, that was for the '07. The shop owner, Owen, then showed me a silver/black '06. I liked the '06 paint job more - it has more subtle graphics. He offerred this built up w/ Sram and SL3's for $3999. Hooked, I whipped out the plastic. Another nice touch - Owen took my old Cannondale R1000/Ultegra and e-bayed it for me. He charged a small service fee for this, to cover packing/shipping, but I was happy not to have to do it myself.


----------



## c2m (Sep 1, 2006)

*Another one joins Orbea*

Well say hello to the latest member of the Orbea family.

I placed my order today for 2006 blue Opal with Sram Rival. The Force group would have been nice just could not justify spending almost another $1K for it. I do think like others have said, if you live close to 2 or more Orbea dealers you could get Opal w/ Force around $4K right now if you push the issue.


If lucky I may have it by the weekend.


----------

